# ADM meat goat medicated feed for bucklings?



## omeomy07 (Oct 28, 2017)

So I have the ADM meat goat power 14% medicated feed. I mixed it in with the Tucker milling medicated to transition my 7mo doelings to the ADM. What I want to know, though, is if it is ok to feed to the bucklings? They are about 4weeks and 6weeks.

The ADM has ammonium chloride in it. Min calcium is 0.9%, max is 1.4%. Min phosphorus is 0.5%.

The pics are about a week old.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes. It is fine.


----------



## omeomy07 (Oct 28, 2017)

Ok, thanks. I thought as much... I just wanted to be absolutely certain before I made some huge mistake.

I know to look for a Ca-P ratio of 2:1 but is it more important for the calcium to just be at least 2x more than phosphorus?

From what I can tell a lot of things like alfalfa have much more calcium than 2x phosphorus (if that makes sense). I think the alfalfa pellets I give a little of to supplement the girls is about 5:1.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

2:1 is the minimum. You don't want calcium too high but if it goes to 3:1, it should be fine. But keep in mind that includes total diet including any grazing.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Those babies sure are cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute, I agree.


----------



## omeomy07 (Oct 28, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> 2:1 is the minimum. You don't want calcium too high but if it goes to 3:1, it should be fine. But keep in mind that includes total diet including any grazing.


Okay great, thanks! From what I can see on a guinea pig website, the orchard grass they've started to pick at is only about 1.5:1. I have some bermuda too, and thats 2.7:1... so I'll go ahead and ease them over to a little more bermuda, then. I know their minerals are 2:1.

I still have them in a baby pen so they only get to graze a little when I'm working outside and they're right next to me.

Also... I have to agree that they're cute... but I'm sort of biased.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

LOL - I have a Nigi/Hybrid buck(ling) they got the blue eyes haha - You may want to check into minerals when they get older.


----------



## omeomy07 (Oct 28, 2017)

yeah... i tried putting minerals out in a teeny dish a couple of days ago and it was upturned within 30 min. i'm still trying to find out a way to get a dish/feeder that's small enough that they can't jump in, but that won't flip over when bumped into.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Well I am a bad example - I pour out the dose and then let them lick it out of my hand. Sounds weird but they were just kicking it all over so this way I know they get it. Ill let them lick what they want, then when they are done i toss it.


----------



## omeomy07 (Oct 28, 2017)

MadCatX said:


> Well I am a bad example - I pour out the dose and then let them lick it out of my hand. Sounds weird but they were just kicking it all over so this way I know they get it. Ill let them lick what they want, then when they are done i toss it.


that seems fine enough. i'll try doing that tomorrow.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I'd love to see an updated photo of the little white & black guy especially - so cute! How are they doing with their grain?


----------



## omeomy07 (Oct 28, 2017)

I FINALLY got around to get pictures yesterday after their first time getting their hooves trimmed (which of course they acted like I was murdering them).

The ones in the shelter are my 9mo doelings.

**Edit** They seem good on their grain. I've been feeding the two of them about 50/50 orchard grass and alfalfa hay, about 1cup alfalfa pellets and 2 cups feed per day. It feels a little high on the Ca, so I'm thinking about trying to add some whole oats in because of how much alfalfa there is. Thoughts?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I think the balance in the diet sounds really good. They are all so sweet


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------

